# Miért nincs ragozott alakja -ig határozóragnak?



## franknagy

Miiért hiányzik a "velem, veled, vele"; "hozzám, hozzád, hozzá" soroknak megfelelő
"igem, igem, ige" sorozat?


----------



## Zsanna

Mert értelmetlen?


----------



## franknagy

Szerintem nem azért, mert értelmetlen, hanem azért, _mert nagyon ritkán járul az -ig rag személyekhez_, inkább időjelző események kapják: Világostól Trianonig.
De azért előfordulhat:

Az orosztanár ma a magyar ABC szerint feleltette le a fél osztályt: Nagytól Welléig. A múlt héten az orosz ABC szerint feleltetett le minket: Nagytól Juricsekig. 
Látástól Mikulásig dolgoztattak minket.


----------



## francisgranada

Onom, onod, oná ... (esetleg enem, ened, ené ...) sincs, holott van házon, Nagyon, Mikuláson, emberen, stb. A tárgyeset -t ragjához sem járulhatnak személyragok, ehelyett azt modjuk, hogy engem, téged, őt ...  

A magyarázat valószínűleg abban rejlik, hogy egyes ragok soha sem voltak önálló szavak (határozószók stb), tehát nem alakulhattak ki személyragokkal ellátott alakok.


----------



## franknagy

> francisgranada]Onom, onod, oná ... (esetleg enem, ened, ené ...) sincs


De _rajtam, rajtad, ..._ van, mert szükség lett rá. Hát az a reá-ból lett az Etimológiai szótár szerint.


> rajta [13. század eleje] Megszilárdult ragos alakulat, az önállóan nem adatolható rajt ’azon a helyen’ határozószó egyes
> szám 3. személyű -a birtokos személyjeles alakja. A rajt maga is megszilárdult ragos alakulat, alapszava a rá határozószó,
> a -t pedig hol? kérdésre válaszoló lokatívuszi helyrag, a szó belseji j ugor alapnyelvi *v fejleménye. A rajta eredetileg
> helyhatározó volt, később igekötői szerepe is kialakult. A rajt ’rajta!, indulás!’ mondatszó [1903] elvonással keletkezett a
> rajta indulatszóból. A rajt ’start, indulás <versenyen>’ főnév [1931] ebből főnevesült. Ennek -l igeképzős származéka a
> rajtol [1937]


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> De _rajtam, rajtad, ..._ van, mert szükség lett rá. Hát az a reá-ból lett az Etimológiai szótár szerint.


Ez világos, de a kérdesed az volt, hogy miért nincs *igem, *iged ..., erre próbáltam válaszoni. Más kérdés, hogy miért nincs valami más, személyjellel ellátható "alakulat", ami az -ig szerepét töltené be. Igazad lehet abban, hogy





> ..._nagyon ritkán járul az  -ig rag személyekhez ..._


Sőt, még a "Nagytól Juricsekig" példádban sem szószerint értendő az -_ig_. Nem azt fejezi ki, hogy "egészen Juricsekhez" fizikai értelemben, hanem inkább "Juricsek nevéig" a névsorban.


----------



## Olivier0

Más nyelven van értelme a személy + -ig kapcsolatnak (franciául: jusqu'à moi, jusqu'à toi, stb.), tehát magyarul is lenne értelme.
Inkább az van magyarul, hogy elég az ide, oda határozószavakkal kifejezni az 1. ill. 2., 3. személyt, mint a tárgy esetében:
nekem add -> add ide (franciául: donne-le-moi)
neki add -> add oda (franciául: donne-le-lui)
neked adjam? -> adjam oda?
Tehát az -ig esetében:
az én személyemig (egészen hozzám) futottál -> idáig futottál
a te személyedig (egészen hozzád) / az ő személyéig (egészen hozzá) futottam -> odáig futottam
-- Olivier


----------



## Encolpius

Meg ugye létezik: *(én)magamig*. Ez is ritka, de el lehet képzelni.


----------



## francisgranada

Olivier0 said:


> Más nyelven van értelme a személy + -ig kapcsolatnak (franciául: jusqu'à moi, jusqu'à toi, stb.), tehát magyarul is lenne értelme ....


Egyetértek. De nem csak az _ide/oda/idáig/odáig, _hanem a _hoz/hez/höz _rag is konkurrál az _ig_-nek. A legtöbb esetben azt mondjuk, hogy _(egészen)_ _Péterhez futottam _(esetleg _oda futottam Péterhez, odáig futottam, ahol Péter állt,_ stb ...) és ritkábban azt, hogy _Péterig futottam_. Viszont nem személyek esetében gyakori az _-ig_, például _a határig/kerítésig/város széléig/templomig _stb ... _futottam_. Ennek a magyarázatát abban látom, hogy egy személyt spontán nem igazán érzékelünk határként (talán mert idővel elmozdul ).


----------

